# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Γενικά >  >  ICV200T πομποδεκτης ζητω διαδικασια προγραματισμου του

## BEGelectronics

ΕΧΩ ΕΝΑΝ ICOM ICV200T ΑΠΟ ΤΑΡΙΦΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΑ ΔΙΚΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΝΑΛΙΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΠΟΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΔΙΑΔΙΚΑΣΙΑ ΝΑ ΒΑΛΩ ΕΓΩ ΤΙΣ ΣΥΧΝΟΤΗΞΤΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΘΕΛΩ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΦΟΡΗΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΕΠΟΙΚΙΝΩΝΙΑ 
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## sw8hef

καλησπερα το ιδιο μηχανημα εχω και εγω. θελει προγραμμα και το καλωδιο για να περασεις τις μνημες

----------


## SV2HIA

BEGelectronics για δοκίμασε αυτό.

----------


## GeorgeVita

Υπάρχει πιθανότητα να μη λειτουργεί σωστά σε άλλη μπάντα (συχνότητες, εύρος καναλιού) και να σημειώσουμε ότι για τη χρήση του θέλεις ειδική άδεια (επαγγελματική χρήση) ή ραδιοερασιτεχνική ιδιότητα (πτυχίο, άδεια).
G

----------


## sw8hef

Καλησπερα ευχαριστω παρα πολυ  θα το δοκιμασω αυριο και θα απαντησω αν δουλευει σωστα η οχι.

----------


## SV7FOM

καλησπερα σας ,Αντωνη εγω εχω ενα ICOM  IC-1010 ξερεις αν μπορω να κανω χριση αυτου του προγραματος¨.η υπαρχει καπιο αλλο προγραμμα.επησεις πεσμου αυτους τους κωδικους τους δηνεις απο το πληκτρολογιο του μηκροφωνου΄ευχαρηστω.

----------


## sw8hef

Δυστυχως δεν καταφερα να το προγραμματισω προσπαθησα να βαλω τους κωδικους αλλα τιποτε. Μηπως υπαρχει καποια διαδικασια για να βαλεις τους κωδικους .

----------


## sw8hef

> BEGelectronics για δοκίμασε αυτό.



 Δυστυχως δεν καταφερα να το προγραμματισω προσπαθησα να βαλω τους  κωδικους αλλα τιποτε. Μηπως υπαρχει καποια διαδικασια για να βαλεις τους  κωδικους

----------


## SV2HIA

Καλησπέρα σας κύριοι και συγγνώμη για την καθηστέρηση στις απαντήσεις. Κατ' αρχήν πείτε μου εάν είναι αυτός ο πομποδέκτης στην πιο κάτω φωτογραφία για να σας δώσω σαφέστερες απαντήσεις.

----------


## SV2HIA

SV7FOM αυτός ο προγραμματισμός δεν έχει σχέση με το Icom IC-F1010. Δοκίμασε το πρόγραμμα που επισυνάπτω και πες μου. Ίσως χρειαστείς και κύκλωμα σύνδεσης του πομποδέκτη με το PC. Το πρόγραμμα είναι σε DOS.

----------


## sw8hef

kαλημερα αντωνη αυτος ειναι ο πομποδεκτης που εχεις στην φωτογραφια

----------


## sw8hef

kαλημερα αντωνη το ICOM V200T που εχεις στη φωτογραφια ειναι αυτο εχω

----------


## sw8hef

> Καλησπέρα σας κύριοι και συγγνώμη για την καθηστέρηση στις απαντήσεις. Κατ' αρχήν πείτε μου εάν είναι αυτός ο πομποδέκτης στην πιο κάτω φωτογραφία για να σας δώσω σαφέστερες απαντήσεις.




καλημερα αντωνη αυτο ειναι το icom σαν αυτο που εχεις στην φωτογραφια

----------


## SV2HIA

Χρήστο αφού είναι αυτό της φωτό, δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην προγραμματίζετε έτσι όπως στο pdf που ανέβασα. Κάτι δεν κάνεις σωστά. Για ξαναδοκίμασε με τον κωδικό που έχει το αστεράκι δίπλα.

----------


## sw8hef

Εγινε θα το προσπαθησω παλι αν και δεν νομιζω να βγαλω ακρη θα δουμε τι θα γινει θα το καταφερουμε η οχι

----------


## takisdgr

καλησπερα, ποιοι αλλοι πομποδεκτες μπορουν να εκμπεμπουν αλλα και να διαβαζουν πεντατονια?

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... ποιοι άλλοι πομποδέκτες μπορούν να εκμπέμπουν αλλά και να διαβάζουν πεντατονία;



Ολοι οι πομποδέκτες που προορίζονται για επαγγελματική χρήση και είναι εφοδιασμένοι με την ανάλογη πλακέτα (παλαιά μοντέλα) ή το σχετικό firmware (νέα μοντέλα). Eννοείται ότι η χρήση τους απαιτεί ειδική άδεια.
G

----------


## sw8hef

τελικα δεν το καταφερα να το προγραμματισω  καποιος αλλος να ξερει πως προγραμματιζεται το ιcom v200t.

----------


## DIMITRIS______TH______

V 200T: Αν δεν τα καταφερες με αυτους τους κωδικους που σου εδωσαν τοτε
οποιος το ειχε προγραμματισει για τον ταξιτζη εχει βαλει δικο του κωδικο κλειδωματος.
Για να ειναι v 200t ειναι απο ταξι επαρχιας και αν ξερεις απο που μπορω να σου πω ποιος το εχει προγραματισει η ακομη και τον κωδικο (αν δεν ειναι απο την περιοχη σου βεβαια).
Την περιοχη που ειναι ,μπορεις να την βρεις με διαφορους τροπους. πχ οταν το αναβεις τι γραφει η οθονη? η αν ΄διαβασεις΄ την συχνοτητα του πρωτου καναλιου βρισκεις απο πιο ραδιοταξι ειναι.

Oσο για το 1010 ειναι οντως προγραμα σε dos το  EX-1764 η*CS-F1000 (Windows) 
*και το ΄καλωδιο΄ του το OPC-478.
Αν αντιμετωπισεις καποια δυσκολια θα χαρω να σε εξηπηρετησω .
(Δες τα μυνηματα σου  :Smile:  )

----------


## sw8hef

Ευχαριστω δημητρη που απαντησες.το μηχανημα ειναι απο κερκυρα το εφερε ο γιος ενος φιλου μου. το εχω δυο χρονια τωρα ,προσπαθησα να βαλω τους κωδικους αλλα δεν περνει. μηπως πρεπει να πατησουμε καποιο κουμπι πρωτα για να κανει εισαγωγη τους κωδικους!!

----------


## DIMITRIS______TH______

Το ραδιο ταξι κερκυρας το προγραματιζει καποιος ΚΡΟΚΙΔΗΣ ΚΩΣΤΑΣ αν θυμαμαι καλα.
Τωρα αυτα που δεν εχει το ιντερνετ  :Smile:  ανοιξε το καπακι και θα δης 4 πλεξουδες καλωδιων
 απο την προσοψη προς το main board που πανε στην logic .
Αναμεσα στις 4 φισες που ειναι στο main board θα δης 2 pin τα οποια θα πρεπει να εχουν
jumper για να δεχτει κωδικο dealer.
Αν λειπει βαλε και ξαναδοκιμασε τους γνωστους κωδικους πρωτα (master code 2888888379 )
(ελπιζω να εισαι τυχερος) και μετα βλεπουμε.
To μηχανημα ειναι παλιο αλλα μολις το δουλεψεις θα δεις οτι ειναι παρα πολυ καλο σε πολλα 
επιπεδα.

----------


## sw8hef

Καλημερα δημητρη ακριβως κροκιδης κωστας εχει ταμπελα επανω το μηχανημα ,βρηκα δυο επαφες που πιθανον να ειναι αυτες θα τις γεφυρωσω και βλεπουμε μετα τι θα γινει,ευχαριστω παντως παρα πολυ για την βοηθεια..

----------


## sw8hef

Εδω παλι τελικα δεν εγινε τιποτα βραχυκυκλωσα τιςDSC00287.jpg επαφες αλλα τιποτα, η επαφες ειναι αυτες που φαινονται στην φωτογραφια  η  ΤΟ1 ΚΑΙ Τ02!!  Η ειναι αλλες

----------


## SRF

> Εδω παλι τελικα δεν εγινε τιποτα βραχυκυκλωσα τιςDSC00287.jpg επαφες αλλα τιποτα, η επαφες ειναι αυτες που φαινονται στην φωτογραφια  η  ΤΟ1 ΚΑΙ Τ02!!  Η ειναι αλλες



Το βραχυκυκλωτήρα ενδιάμεσα στα βύσματα δεν το είδες? 
V2000T_ICOM.JPG

----------


## sw8hef

Καλησπερα γιωργο  το ειδα ευχαριστω, το βραχυκυκλωμα ειναι στιγμιαιο!!!

----------


## DIMITRIS______TH______

Λοιπον παμε παρακατω ,οταν το ανοιγεις δεν ζηταει ελπιζω κωδικο χρηστη ?
δηλ.ανοιγει κατευθειαν σε καναλι ετσι,και αν ειναι ετσι οταν πληκτρολογεις 
τον κωδικο αυτο αλαζει καναλια?αν ειναι ετσι δοκιμασε   SET - 1 - SET - SET και κωδικο
ασχετως με τι κανει βαλτον.
Μην ξεχνας οτι αν πατησης ενα οποιοδηποτε πληκτρο θελει ξανα reset (ξανα off - on)
για να δεχτει κωδικο.
Αυριο θα κανω μια ανασκαφη στα γραπτα μου  :Smile:  γιατι ειναι πολλα χρονια που εχω 
να βαλω v 200 στον παγκο 
Το jumper που μαρκαρισε ο γιωργος ειναι και ειναι ΟΚ.

----------


## sw8hef

καλησπερα δημητρη δεν μπορεσα να κανω τιποτα, οταν σου δοθει η ευκαιρια  ψαξτο λιγο μπας και μπορεσουμε να κανουμε κατι!!

----------


## sw8hef

Καλημερα τι εγινε εχουμε κανενα νεο σχετικα με το icom v200t για το ξεκλειδωμα!!!

----------


## DIMITRIS______TH______

Κανε λιγη υπομονη ακομα και θα σου στειλω pm οταν εχω νεοτερα.

----------


## sv6hef

οκ  δημητρη ευχαριστω πολυ.θα περιμενω ..

----------


## geronimo

Χρόνια Πολλά, και καλή χρονιά με Υγεία.Επειδή έχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα με τον Χρήστο βρέθηκε κάποια άκρη?

----------


## sv6hef

> Χρόνια Πολλά, και καλή χρονιά με Υγεία.Επειδή έχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα με τον Χρήστο βρέθηκε κάποια άκρη?



καλησπερα γρηγορη  χροννια πολλα και καλη  χρονια, δυστυχως δεν εχω κανει κατι ειμαι στο περιμενε ακομη περιμενω μηπως βρει ο δημητρης καποια λυση¨!!

----------


## stm2001gr

κι άλλος απο Ξάνθη που ψάχνετε για ξεκλείδωμα.

----------


## DIMITRIS______TH______

Το μυνημα που σου εστειλα το πηρες ???

----------


## stm2001gr

Γιούπι.!!! μετά από πολύ ψάξιμο,  μετάφραση ισπανικής σελίδας με το google το ξεκλείδωσα. λοιπόν: Το jumper j513 πρέπει να είναι γεφυρωμένο. Ανάβεις το μηχάνημα και πατάς 19999999480. και σου εμφανίζει το dealer.


Ο κώδικάς αυτός είναι από ισπανική σελίδα και σας την παραθέτω σαν ευχαριστήρια προς αυτούς
http://electronica.yoreparo.com/radi...es/354215.html
   καλό παιχνίδι.

----------


## stm2001gr

υπάρχει περίπτωση να αλλάξει το βήμα από 12,5 σε 25khz? βάζω 168.640 και πηδάει στο 168.637,5

----------


## sv6hef

καλησπερα εγω δεν εχω καταφερει να το προγραμματισω με τιποτα βγαζει ενα καναλι και δεν δεχεται  προγραμματισμο πρεπει να το στειλω αθηνα μαλλον για ξεκλειδωμα.

----------


## Reven

DIMITRIS:
"Το μυνημα που σου εστειλα το πηρες ???"



Καλημέρα.
Μπορώ να έχω και εγώ αυτό το μνμ;  Έχω το ίδιο Θέμα!
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## ellinikosradio

Καλημέρα. και χρονια πολλα..
Μπορώ να έχω και εγώ αυτό το μνμ;  Έχω το ίδιο Θέμα!
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## d104369

Καλησπέρα

Μπορώ να έχω και εγώ αυτό το μνμ; Έχω το ίδιο Θέμα!
Ευχαριστώ

----------

